# Devils Lake Fishing Report 2/11



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Anglers are still reporting good to excellent walleye fishing in most parts of the
lake. The better areas continue to be Mission Bay, Swanson's Point, the Ft.
Totten/Cactus area, Old Mil & Bud Bays, Rocky Point, Doc Hagens, Acorn Ridge,
Stromme Addition, and Foughty's Point. Anglers are using sonars, buckshot
rattlespoons, chubby darters, nils masters, and jigging raps tipped with minnow
heads. The best bite is early morning and just before dusk. Perch fishing
continues to be tough, but a few people are doing well each day. Anglers catching
perch are reporting that the perch are really nice in size. The areas that have had
some good reports are East Devils Lake, Swanson's Point, Rocky/Military Point areas,
and the area from the Dome house to Old Mil Bay. Hali's, genz worms, fatboys, small
jigging raps, and forage minnows tipped with wax worms, spikes, or minnow heads all
seem to work at times. Pike fishing remains excellent in the north end of Six Mile
Bay, near Churches Ferry, Lake Irvin, and Sweetwater Lake. Smelt or herring fished
with tip-ups has been working the best. Good Luck and Good Fishing!!!


----------



## pikemaster68 (Jan 4, 2005)

went 1 day 2 weeks ago not even a bite you flucken liars


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

There not liars you just suck at fishing...


----------

